# [SOLVED] gen2 zrywa połaczenie

## majorek

Witam!

Od kilku dni, po ~30 min pracy na kompie, na systemie gentoo, siec nie reaguje, nie pomaga nic, resetowanie ostawień, odpinanie i wpinanie kabla....pomaga tylko reset kompa

połączenie wygląda tak, ze łącze się kablem z 2 komputerem, który ma dostęp do internetu.

Problem powstał, gdy komputer z którym się łącze, zmienił sposób połączenia się z interetem , używa teraz  PPPoE , wcześniej było to normalne połączenie ze statycznym ip

Problem jest gdzieś w ustawieniach na moim kompie, ponieważ, gdy uruchomię n.p. ubuntu z livecd, to wszystko jest ok (ustawienia sieci w gentoo jak i w ubuntu są takie same) 

ustawienia sieci w gentoo:

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.186 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1")

dns_servers_eth0="208.67.222.222"
```

w ubuntu mam dokładnie takie same ustawienia

EDIT:

//problem bardzo podobny do https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-751313.html

Używam kernela 2.6.29 , w tym samym czasie również zmieniłem z 2.6.28, wiec to tez może być problemLast edited by majorek on Sat Jun 06, 2009 2:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k4misiek

To raczej obejście problemu, ale zainstaluj ifplugd. Po rozłączeniu powinien automatycznie podłączyć do sieci uruchamiając na nowo skrypty konfigurujące internet.

----------

## majorek

wrócilem na kernel 2.6.26 , i na tym mi działa, wiec to cos z kernelem jednak, 

@sp3cu

wątpię, ..ręcznie ustanawiam na nowo połączenie, włącznie z odpinaniem kabla i nic...

----------

## SlashBeast

To czasem nie karta nvidia nforce + karta grafiki nvidia z zamknietymi sterami?

----------

## majorek

karta nvidia gf 4 mx 440  (stery 96.43.11) ...płyta abit nf7-s  (chipset nvidia nforce2)

----------

## majorek

Dodam ze na kernelu 2.6.29-r2 już ten problem u mnie nie występuje, widocznie w najnowszej wersji to poprawili

----------

